# The Big Yellow Dandelion Invasion



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

Here they come to herald the arrival of spring. I have just a few thanks to the efforts of my neighbor. The lady across the street, well, let's just say it's hard to tell if the lawn is green or yellow.

Sooooo, do you have lots or just a few.

Anyone into dandelion wine or eating the greens?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2020)

We had our "yellow yard" a couple of weeks ago.  I set the deck on the mowers a bit lower, and ground most of them up, and so far only a few have come back up.  This is an annual thing, and it's of little use in trying to get rid of the weeds....where we live.  Basically, if it's Green, that's close enough.  A couple of days ago, we got our "absolute" herald of Spring....the hummingbirds showed up...so we mixed some sugar water, and hung the feeders.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

In Texas,   we get bluebonnets


----------



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

Bonnie, that is a gorgeous display. How long do they last?


----------



## MickaC (Apr 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> In Texas,   we get bluebonnets


This looks like a person is in Heaven....BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Anyone into dandelion wine or eating the greens?


Great scene
…...and good stuff for teas to detoxify the ol' bod


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Here they come to herald the arrival of spring. I have just a few thanks to the efforts of my neighbor. The lady across the street, well, let's just say it's hard to tell if the lawn is green or yellow.
> 
> Sooooo, do you have lots or just a few.
> 
> Anyone into dandelion wine or eating the greens?


* we have none, we put weedkiller down, and we only ever get the occasional one, and we pull it up from the roots... *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)

Still a bit too early where I live we need a few warm days for them to really pop.

This is the time of year that I remember people going out to pick dandelion greens while they are still young and tender.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

I love seeing them, but have never eaten them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2020)

I can still see grandma picking dandelion greens and putting them in her apron. Ate lots of them as a kid.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Bonnie, that is a gorgeous display. How long do they last?



Usually early March into late April.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Still a bit too early where I live we need a few warm days for them to really pop.
> 
> This is the time of year that I remember people going out to pick dandelion greens while they are still young and tender.
> 
> View attachment 101149



Something I remember my mother always doing....    I was never a willing participant  in eating them though,  just didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)

This is the only dandelion that I have to contend with in my little third-floor apartment.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Here they come to herald the arrival of spring. I have just a few thanks to the efforts of my neighbor. The lady across the street, well, let's just say it's hard to tell if the lawn is green or yellow.
> 
> Sooooo, do you have lots or just a few.
> 
> Anyone into dandelion wine or eating the greens?


My guinea pigs love the leaves. However, I'm always careful to pick them from somewhere not contaminated by dogs.


----------



## Lee (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is the only dandelion that I have to contend with in my little third-floor apartment.



Beautiful plate Aunt Bea, is it an antique and a single or part of a set?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> Beautiful plate Aunt Bea, is it an antique and a single or part of a set?


It's one I picked up at a jumble sale years ago.

They are German and still fairly common on eBay or similar sites.

The plate reminds me of just how beautiful an ordinary old weed can be if you take the time to appreciate and accept it for what it is.


----------



## johndoe (Apr 26, 2020)

I was looking them over in my yard when I saw a honeybee land on one. Got me to thinking about a connection between loss of honeybee numbers and spraying gardens for weeds.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 26, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> In Texas,   we get bluebonnets


Ahhhh!  That photo made me GASP!!!  I want to run out there and dance around in it like Iwas 5 years old again!


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2020)

I wish we had some but they don't seem to grow much in this area.  I love dandelions!


----------

